# Form 11, TRCN1 and Tax refund



## mister mac (4 May 2011)

Bit of a complicated scenario, but here goes.

I registered for income tax in 2007 as I was setting up a small side business alongside my PAYE employment. For one reason or another this side venture never got up and running. I only completed a TRCN1 in Feb 2011 and requested a tax refund at the same time. Now Tax office want a Form 11E filled out for 2007, 2008,2009 and 2010 before they can complete tax refund. I wrote to them explaining that the registered company never traded from date of registration to date of cancellation and that all my earnings were via PAYE and that they had them all on record.
Recieved correspondance that they need the 4 above mentioned forms 11E filled out and returned. I phoned up today and asked them what should i fill in, and they told me my gross income and tax paid for the 4 years and said I should enter this and send off. 
I have gone through the Form 11E and TBH am not sure where to start with it.

Any help appreciated


----------



## jnyryan (30 May 2011)

Hi Mister mac,

I'm in a similar situation except i just have to do returns for 2009 & 2010. I rang up the collector general when i received a bill for my preliminary tax and was told to fill in the Form11 not the Form11E. They do say you can file online on ros.ie  - maybe that would be a better option for you. (i tried today but got my account locked out - so can't say yet if it's a viable option)

The best advice i can give you is to ring them, i have done it many times over the years and they're always very helpful. You can find the numbers here -- I can't post the url as the forum wont let me - but if you google "revenue Low Cost Phone Numbers" you get a hit with the various numbers to call in the different regions.

John


----------

